# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تحديثات :  HTI ONLINE SERVICES - iPhone Factory Unlock - HTI Misc Tool 1.5

## mohamed73

*HTI ONLINE SERVICES iPhone Factory Unlock
HTI Misc Tool 1.5*   *Features:*  *iPhone Factory Unlock added*  
You need to have الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to be able to submit jobs.  *Activation cost:* 
- No activation required  *Description:* 
- Factory Unlock for your iPhone  *Credit consumption policy by carrier:*  *- 20 HTI credits for each AT&T job/IMEI submitted (as low as 2.4 USD)*
- other carriers will be added soon  *Time for unlocking:*
- instant to 24 hours  *Refund policy:*
- if phone was not able to be unlocked, your credits will be refunded    *How to submit jobs:*  *1. First you have to check your iPhone IMEI status to be sure about the network and about lock status.
This can be done with iPhone IMEI Check.*      *2. Select carrier from the list. This list will show you the carrier supported 
and credits consumption for that carrier.*      *3. Insert your IMEI and press Submit Button. You will get message on your
screen with Information about your job:*      *4. Press ok and the information about your submission and credits used will 
appear on your software screen:*
  Quote:
    			 				IMEI: 012940006503000
 submit date: 2012-10-10 08:02:53 GMT
 cost: 20
 expected unlock time: instant to 24 hours 
you have 390 HTI credits left. 			 		      *5. Check your IMEI status by inserting IMEI and press Status Button.* 
- If your status is pending, please come back later for check.
  Quote:
    			 				IMEI: 012940006503000
 submit date: 2012-10-10 08:02:53 GMT
 cost: 20
 status: uploaded, pending. 			 		   
- If your status is unlocked, your will get message what you need to do next.
  Quote:
    			 				IMEI: 012940006503000
 submit date: 2012-10-10 08:02:53 GMT
 cost: 20
 status: UNLOCKED
Please connect your iPhone to iTunes to complete unlock process. 			 		      *6. iPhone UNLOCKED with HTI ONLINE SERVICES SUCCESSFULLY done.*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      
I wish you happy iPhone Unlocking with HTI ONLINE SERVICES. 
BR,
Manole

----------

